# del piero



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2012)

non sono iuventina, il calcio non m'interessa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




...ma quest'uomo è stato un belll'esempio di atleta e uno dei pochi calciatori in possesso della dote di ironia.
non dimentichiamo, poi..che ha il soprannome di bernardino di betto : il pinturicchio (o pintoricchio)


----------



## lothar57 (14 Maggio 2012)

Dopo l'Inter la Juve e'la squadra piu'impopolare qua'.ma concordo sai....ho letto in pausa una sua battuta che la dice lunga sul personaggio..gli chiedono cone andra' e lui' risponde..Ho chiesto notizie del calcio mercato ad Andrea(Agnelli)perche'sn 19anni che non ne faccio parte''.....aggungo io perche'sempre ha giocato con la stessa maglia.


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2012)

da quello che ho capito lui lascia il cuore ai tifosi ma non alla società .
ricordo ancora la sua gioia incontenibile come campione del mondo...mi ha fatto piacere essere rappresentata da una faccia intelligente oltre che da un campione di stile in campo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2012)

E' un bell'esempio, indubbiamente. A casa mia c'erano degli occhioni lucidi ieri. E spero che si voglia impegnare nel settore giovanile.


----------

